# tételt húz



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, hogy lehetne angolul a "Milyen tételt húztál?" mondat? A probléma az, hogy pl. a szószerinti fordítás müködik a csehben is, szerintem német eredetű a "tételt húzni", viszont nem tudom, anglolszász kultúrkörnyezetben van-e vizsgákon tételhúzás. Attól tartok nincs, tehát valami olyan lehet csak, hogy "What theme did you have"? De azért, érdekelne, nincs-e a magyar kifejezéshez közeli angol kifejezés? Köszi.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Ebbe már én is belefutottam korábban, és keresgéltem angol megfelelőket. Úgy tűnik, a "tételhúzás", mint olyan, nem jellemző (már) az angolszász világban, ezért nincs idiomatikus fordítása. Annyit azért hozzátennék, hogy a "_theme_" szó szerintem nem megfelelő ebben a kontextusban. Inkább "vizsgakérdéseket" emlegetnek _(exam question)_, még ha tényleges kérdés nem is szerepel az instrukcióban.
Esetleg:
_What question did you pick?_ (bár nem biztos, hogy ebből "kiérzik" azt, hogy a vizsgázó nem tudja, mit húz)


----------



## Fredsky

"What did you pick" implies choosing. "What topic did you get"? would be a good translation.


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem tudok rá megfelelőt, de gond a fordítással épp abban rejlik, hogy magyarul "nagyon ki akarjuk fejezni" a mozdulatot, meg amit az eredményez. 
Ennek ellenére a _get_ kétségkívül jobbnak tűnik angolul. 
Apropó: eszembe ötlött a hasonlóság a _sorsot húz_ kifejezéssel és úgy rémlik, mintha abban _a draw _ige szerepelne, talán lehetne azt is használni.


----------



## Fredsky

Mit jelent az hogy " _sorsot húz"?_


----------



## AndrasBP

Fredsky said:


> Mit jelent az hogy " _sorsot húz"?_


Kb. ugyanazt, mint "kisorsol", például ha három ember _sorsot húz_, akkor kisorsolják maguk között, melyikük csináljon meg egy kellemetlen vagy veszélyes dolgot.
Ide tartozik még a "rövidebbet húz" kifejezés is, ha ezt ismered.


----------



## Zsanna

Fredsky said:


> Mit jelent az hogy " _sorsot húz"?_


Ahogy AndrasBP írta, plusz, angolul: draw lots.


----------



## Fredsky

Great, köszönöm


----------

